# Ash1981 training log(pics etc)



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

After 2 failed journals im hoping with the turn of the year pending i will stick to this one and stop using up valuable bandwidth:lol:

Anyway after being with @BigJim87 for 3 months, which was a good experience and speaking to alot of established members on here i have learnt to relax and also to keep things simple with my training. Me and the mrs have some plans in place for 2013 including having a baby and also buying a house, as well as attending a wedding in Ayai Napa in June so its going to be busy and expensive so im hoping this journal can keep me on the right path.

Will post up pics, vids, training and diet/supps

Immediate goals - I have 24 weeks until i go to cyprus so i want to do 12 weeks further bulking then 12 weeks cut.

- Hopefully get the mrs preggers.  

- Also i hope to slow down my hairloss as as yet i havent been able to stem a steady flow of shedding since around 6 months ago.

Training will be a 4 day upper/lower split concentrating on compound lifts with steady linear progression.

Current diet includes Whey,Oats,Chicken,Red meat,pots,Rice,Veg,P butter,nuts etc etc

All support greatly appreciated, the more the merrier, looking forward to a great 2013

Here we go then


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best Ash:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All the best with this mate. Actually update this one with training and pics eh


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> All the best Ash:thumbup1:


Cheers bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> All the best with this mate. Actually update this one with training and pics eh


Yea that's the plan lol

Hopefully ill still be at this journal lark in 12 months time with a grown up lifestyle lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you guys think about doing cardio on a bulk???

Good or bad idea?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How can it be a bad idea? Limit fat gains, increase appetite and most importantly keep your health better by doing it. I need to listen to myself as only just recently started it again.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah keep it in mate. Defo helps you keep healthy.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> How can it be a bad idea? Limit fat gains, increase appetite and most importantly keep your health better by doing it. I need to listen to myself as only just recently started it again.


Just cos I struggle to put weight on. But appetite increase would be great


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah keep it in mate. Defo helps you keep healthy.


Nice one bud


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Nice one bud


You struggle to put weight on, or you struggle to put lean body mass on?

Your diet needs to be better if cant increase weight. You still with Jim?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You struggle to put weight on, or you struggle to put lean body mass on?
> 
> Your diet needs to be better if cant increase weight. You still with Jim?


No not with Jim anymore, it's just an expense that I could do without with trying to save for a house

I struggle to put both on tbh, lean body mass and my overall weight has been around 172/178 for years now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

OK so first day on this routine

Upper A...

Decline bench 60kg x 5,70kg x 5,80kg x 5,85kg x 4(Need a spot)

Yates row 60kg x 10,70k x 8,x9,x10

Bench dips 30kg added x 12 x 7

Dp preacher 10kg x 15,x12

Really good session, I do like full body or multiple muscle group workouts. Really good pump at the end too. Unsure how im going to keep adding weight to the bench dips without a spot to load me up so to speak

Trying to eat aas much healthy food as possible and i reckon im around 4000 cals currently

Will add pics tomorrow


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just seen this, subbed!

What's your diet like then mate? Could you list out what your eating to reach 4000kcals?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Just seen this, subbed!
> 
> What's your diet like then mate? Could you list out what your eating to reach 4000kcals?


Yea mate cheers

This is probs where you say nowhere near 4000 but here we go

50g whey,50g oats

Train

50g whey,50g oats

200g meat, 75g rice, 50g veg,table spoon evoo

200g meat, 75g rice, 50g veg,ts evoo

200g meat,75g rice or 220g pots,50g veg,ts evoo

200g Red meat,220g pots, 75g veg

50g whey, 2 sccops p butter

Snacking on nuts

Go on then... closer to 2000:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@C.Hill what you reckon cals wise?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> How can it be a bad idea? Limit fat gains, increase appetite and most importantly keep your health better by doing it. I need to listen to myself as only just recently started it again.


THIS is spot on IMO.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea gonna start as off tomorrow. Have got some big **** love handles currently

Weight this am : 184.2lbs


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> @C.Hill what you reckon cals wise?


Just done some working out, and your pretty much bang on 4000kcals if you snack on roughly 60g cashews a day lol

Dunno why I just did that lol so bored


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Just done some working out, and your pretty much bang on 4000kcals if you snack on roughly 60g cashews a day lol
> 
> Dunno why I just did that lol so bored


Lol yea you must be.

How did you do it? Fitday?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

all bets ash,like i said to you your diet very good,personally i don train same way you do but that not to say its not affective,

i don know wat sort condition you in at mo,but if you wan look good for your holiday just try keep your diet cleanish just keep consistent,if you train hard with little cardio cant see why you cant get in decent shape for your hols mate!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> all bets ash,like i said to you your diet very good,personally i don train same way you do but that not to say its not affective,
> 
> i don know wat sort condition you in at mo,but if you wan look good for your holiday just try keep your diet cleanish just keep consistent,if you train hard with little cardio cant see why you cant get in decent shape for your hols mate!!


Cheers Taf ill just see how I get on with this routine, all the big lifts are in there so it's got to be worthwhile

Ill get some pics up


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Couple of pics

@TAFFY???


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking good mate, I see you haven't neglected legs!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

cub said:


> Looking good mate, I see you haven't neglected legs!!


Ha cheers bud

Legs are my strongest point

Upper body and arms are shocking


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

KJW said:


> Subbed


Nice one mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely holding a fair bit of water and fat mate but that's going to be easy to get rid of for the holiday. Piece of p1ss for you.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely holding a fair bit of water and fat mate but that's going to be easy to get rid of for the holiday. Piece of p1ss for you.


Yea I've just got to keep an eye on the fat levels as I don't want it getting much worse

Cv it is then


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Out if interest after seeing photos how long would you say to cut for?

12 weeks or less?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Ha cheers bud
> 
> Legs are my strongest point
> 
> Upper body and arms are shocking


I followed Stronglifts and I ended up getting enormous legs and poor upper body!

How much you squatting?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have done 120kg mate

Nothing major but I do have big hammys and quads

Which ain't f ck all on a beach unfortunately


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha know how you feel mate. No one cares about legs it's all about upper body! I recently changed my routine to focus on it instead of squatting three times a week!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

12 weeks you could get shredded in that time IMO. I can't say for sure because dont know how well you respond to dieting.

Add the cv from tomorrow morning, wise choice.


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

well done Ash mate, looking pretty beefy.

4th day peps, great so far.

your diet looks good, i have the habit of eating to bulk and due to hunger lol.....which has doubled on peps. oh sh1t no abs til summer for sure.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ash you havent got that much to loose mate as bin mentioned i start with cardio few times a week with good diet you be fine and train balls to wall


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

cub said:


> Haha know how you feel mate. No one cares about legs it's all about upper body! I recently changed my routine to focus on it instead of squatting three times a week!


Yea I have done madcow for abit in the past but it aggravated my hip pain that I've had since football days


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 12 weeks you could get shredded in that time IMO. I can't say for sure because dont know how well you respond to dieting.
> 
> Add the cv from tomorrow morning, wise choice.


Yea will be post workout. I'm thinking maybe push the cut to 10 weeks only depending on condition.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> well done Ash mate, looking pretty beefy.
> 
> 4th day peps, great so far.
> 
> your diet looks good, i have the habit of eating to bulk and due to hunger lol.....which has doubled on peps. oh sh1t no abs til summer for sure.


Yea it's def a bonus being hungry and bulking lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so Lower A day Yesterday went well...

Squat - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 5 x 5 x 4

Walking lunges - 15kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

Lying hammy curls 37.5kg x 15, 42.5kg x 12, 52.5kg x 8 plus 3 partials

Leg extensions - 70kg x 11 reps

Great workout, finally getting some weight back onto squating. Would def be able to push more if i had the security of a spotter. Walking lunges have smashed my legs once again, really feel them in glutes too, happy with getting 15Kg out for 40 reps, last set was abit of a struggle but i went into the trench and pulled myself through

Trying to keep 60 seconds between sets on warm ups and 90 secs for working sets

Diet has been the same today


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

mint sesh Ash well done.

will find out in a few days now if peps were dodgy. my ghrp was in a fcking ball at bottom of vial but i mixed it up anyway n it melted lovely. weird tho!

worried now through some advice and the way i feel that my grf was the dac one......ffs......

lactose an issue? well, i would DEFO hit mutton n beef. mutton is like super rich, lamb too. love it.

OK but one day off gear and i too did some squats with my back work. 100kg 3x6 as i already did legs this week, and 100kg3x6 romanian deadlifts. plus usual back workout with barbell bent rows p1ss easy 60kg 4x10 then lat pulldowns only 45-60kg as my machine makes it heavier. seated stack rows endless sets love em, both palms in and straight bar.from 75kg to 85kg min 20 reps max 30.

life innit, gear worked but started to go wrong........typical.........

cheers

Ben


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Peptides usually are a ball or cylinder of powder at the bottom of the vial........

I have reconstituted a vial of cjc lately and its left some sort of plastic bag type looking particle in it, around the size of a flat pea. God knows what it is.

My cjc goes milky too after around 10 days and can see bits floating in it like its crashed.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> mint sesh Ash well done.
> 
> will find out in a few days now if peps were dodgy. my ghrp was in a fcking ball at bottom of vial but i mixed it up anyway n it melted lovely. weird tho!
> 
> ...


Aint the mutton and lamb expensive though buddy?



Suprakill4 said:


> Peptides usually are a ball or cylinder of powder at the bottom of the vial........
> 
> I have reconstituted a vial of cjc lately and its left some sort of plastic bag type looking particle in it, around the size of a flat pea. God knows what it is.
> 
> My cjc goes milky too after around 10 days and can see bits floating in it like its crashed.


Do you still use that though mate? if its like that?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Aint the mutton and lamb expensive though buddy?
> 
> Do you still use that though mate? if its like that?


Well i aint bl00dy wasting it lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well i aint bl00dy wasting it lol


No lol fair fvcks to ye


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

mutton isnt too bad mate. just saying, good way to make up for lack of milk stuffs. come from 2 farming fams tho and uncle keeps flocks of sheep lol.

sort of baaa thwack....mutton. joking.

minced beef? what about goats milk??

cheers

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I have used toast milk and also lactofree milk but they still bloat me

I eat loads of beef at the minute mate

What you doing about the peps?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained today also

Have to train 3 days in a row this week due to gym opening time over festive period

Mill press - 40kg x 6,50kg x 5, 55kg x 2 plus 2 partials

Dips - 5kg added x 10, 10kg x 7 x 7,BW x 6

CGBP - 50kg x 12 x 11 x 10

Skulls - 30kg x 11 x 11

All weights up in reps and tin from last week. Shouldes are a weak point for me, the weakest to be hinest so happy that mill press is going in right direction. Used my dipping belt the mrs got me and worked a treat. 10kg added swinging between my legs felt good

Diet has been lean mince and rice all day, with chicken and noodles tonight, few carrots

One more meal to go, 50g whey woth 2 scoops of p butter

Lower B tomorrow and that means deadlifts:thumbup1:


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

whoa up l8 had a few beers watched jap horror film mint.

few days off then back on just the ghrp6 had good advice off pscarbs hope he dnt mind me sayin so. will see how they go then if dodgy ive been sold sh1t.....ffs nothin new.......agghhh

cheers night mate

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ok so Lower A day Yesterday went well...
> 
> Squat - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 5 x 5 x 4
> 
> ...


Will be following this too mate! Doing a very similar upper lower routine myself over 4 days maybe slightly more volume  Good luck with it! And interested to see the 12 week cut pics in a few months!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> whoa up l8 had a few beers watched jap horror film mint.
> 
> few days off then back on just the ghrp6 had good advice off pscarbs hope he dnt mind me sayin so. will see how they go then if dodgy ive been sold sh1t.....ffs nothin new.......agghhh
> 
> ...


Cool mate yea I'm sure pscarb doesn't mind at all

Hope there not bunk mate

Have a good one


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Will be following this too mate! Doing a very similar upper lower routine myself over 4 days maybe slightly more volume  Good luck with it! And interested to see the 12 week cut pics in a few months!


Well done mate yea cheers

What's your split like? Diet?

Might do a Full body spilt after Cyprus, see how I respond to this first

Forgot to add 20 mins cardio yesterday on static bike, felt good

Got leg press today but quads still sore from Monday????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Well done mate yea cheers
> 
> What's your split like? Diet?
> 
> ...


Will PM you mate, don't wan't to mess your thread up 

As for leg pressing. I've been told you will still ache for the first few weeks, but get on and do it and soon you won't be as sore


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I didn't do them in the end

I done squats and walking lunges on Wednesday and they are still painful


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Will PM you mate, don't wan't to mess your thread up
> 
> As for leg pressing. I've been told you will still ache for the first few weeks, but get on and do it and soon you won't be as sore


So your telling me your taking in 280grams of fats per day???


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> So your telling me your taking in 280grams of fats per day???


No mate that was protein figure


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Was gonna say fatty  

So how much fat and carb you taking on


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Was gonna say fatty
> 
> So how much fat and carb you taking on


Don't quote me on this as I don't have figures to hand! But think it was 170g carbs 280-300g protein and 102g fats.

Think thats right might not be though! But will need to increase due to job being slightly manual!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea thats what i struggle with being in a manual job and not eating enough

Im just fcking going for it this time though, just eating everything


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so Lower B this morning the 4th of january

Deadlift - 60kg x 10,70kg x 8,90kg x 5, 105kg x 5,120kg x 5

Wide chins - 55kg assisted x12 x9 x7 x7

Leg press - N/A

Calfs - 90kg x 20, 97.5kg x 15

I opted out of doing Leg press as my Quads were still sore from doing legs on Wednesday. I ended up doing 3 sets of Lat pulldowns to failure at around 65kg just to tottally exhaust my back

Cardio will be getting done on Sunday, 20 mins

Really hungry today also which has got to be a good thing

Hopefully next week with the extra rest day my legs will be g2g for the second Lower day


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

sounds good, and measurements Ash?

no change for me yet, 17 arms, 49 chest, 27 thigh, 17 calf, flipping 39 waist,

cycled this morning, got to get fitter too. once pressure is down back on peps i go, but only the ghrp6 as advised by pscarbs.{thanks mate} if i have head pressure sod it. will try toms.

damnit to hell its always the way eh???

love training tho, i live for it ffs.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> sounds good, and measurements Ash?
> 
> no change for me yet, 17 arms, 49 chest, 27 thigh, 17 calf, flipping 39 waist,
> 
> ...


I don't know measurements at the minute bud. I will have to start doing them though, good idea

Looking into some cialis at the minute

I know what you mean about living for it, pain in the ass sometimes

Get back on the peps ASAP bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ok so Lower B this morning the 4th of january
> 
> Deadlift - 60kg x 10,70kg x 8,90kg x 5, 105kg x 5,120kg x 5
> 
> ...


How you feeling this morning mate? My whole body is aching! :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> How you feeling this morning mate? My whole body is aching! :thumb:


Yea not too bad cheers mate

You got a journal going at the minute?

It takes a lot for me to feel my back in all fairness. Traps always hurt though.

What did you do last session?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not too bad cheers mate
> 
> You got a journal going at the minute?
> 
> ...


Good, nah mate I always forget to up date so I'll just keep popping in here and see how your doing.

Yeah my traps are bad today, did upper B yesterday and lower B the day before.

Deffinetely enjoying it though


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice mate. What sort of weights/condition you at currently?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No cardio today. Should of gone down there to do 20 mins but couldn't get out of bed

Lol

3 sessions next week then


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cardio tomorrow. Will be done, maybe a double session

Done legs today but just haven't felt up for fvck all lately

Very shutdown and feel like sh1t 

All my own fault though


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fvckibg hell...

lot of work to be done for hols...

wtf have you been up to over crimbo?

man I think all out diet now... Jo recomp just diet...

get you shredded then can work on adding mass...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Fvckibg hell...
> 
> lot of work to be done for hols...
> 
> ...


add mass once back from hols


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Fvckibg hell...
> 
> lot of work to be done for hols...
> 
> ...


I've just trying to eat as much as I can, I didn't really eat the much shot over Xmas dude

So recomps actually work? I mean shedding fat and adding muscle?

And natty???

Cheers jim


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained yesterday but had no desire for it. Really lacking im motivation and energy at the minute due to my hormonal levels

But day off today and went in there and done my Lower A day followed by 20mins walking incline cardio

Squat - 60kg x 10, 8kg x 8, 100kg x 5 x 5 x5

Hammy curls - 37.5kg x 15, 42.5kg x 12, 52.5kg x 8 plus 5 partials

Walking lunges - 17.5kg x 10, x 10, x 5, x 6

Extensions - 70kg x 12 plus 4 partials

And done.

Suprised how strong i felt, but i did neck a whole packet of BBW Charge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good squatting mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers mate

20kg off PB


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one. Wish i could squat!

515kg leg press for me tonight if can balance some weights on it somewhhere.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one. Wish i could squat!
> 
> 515kg leg press for me tonight if can balance some weights on it somewhhere.


Yea I read that in your journal. That's some weight that

Respect to ya. I've done 290kg x 8 before and that was my pb

Does you leg press come with a weight stack and you add plates or is it all plates?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All plates mate theres a pic of it in my journal with 440kg on i think. Theres only about 4 x 25kg plates in the gym so if these are in use i cant fit anymore than 480kg on it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> All plates mate theres a pic of it in my journal with 440kg on i think. Theres only about 4 x 25kg plates in the gym so if these are in use i cant fit anymore than 480kg on it.


That is a shame lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Diets gonna get tightened up as too much BF had been added.

Will post last few days training tomorrow


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Diets gonna get tightened up as too much BF had been added.
> 
> Will post last few days training tomorrow


yea it is!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right time to get myself back on track, the years young, i have 12 months to make a big change, and i have been slacking big time

Whats the fcking point of me spending money on food,supps etc when i cant stick to ****

Im quite embarrased by myself if im honest


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Last two workoouts were productive.

I done a Upper and a Lower session on thursday and friday and got more reps out for both on exercsies but i am going back to a P/P/L routinte now after speaking to @big_jim_87 he is gonna take me on again and hopefully guide me in the right direction,

Plus im gonna annoy the **** out of him


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol that's what Im hear for bud and that's why I always give out my number so you can get hold of me any time rather then via email


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol that's what Im hear for bud and that's why I always give out my number so you can get hold of me any time rather then via email


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lates this week so a lay in followed by pull day then cardio in about 5 mins, can't wait, very focused again

Weight this am naked 184lbs

Waist this am measured 36.5 inches

 disgusting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im embarassed to even be in the same team as you ya fat sh1t lol!!!!! Just kidding, big changes this year and stop being a slacking cvnt.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your embarrassed?

I look like this and you and jimbob look like you do???

Yea this is the year. Make or break. If it doesn't happen then I'm going back to playing football and staying lean, if I can change body shape then I will continue lifting

All or nothing

And... I need a new playlist badly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Your embarrassed?
> 
> I look like this and you and jimbob look like you do???
> 
> ...


Just smash it mate. I have what i would class as very poor genetics, and get all the bad stuff like fcuked back, terrible joints, i never sleep etc but just make do with what you have got and put extra effort in.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea you and me both mate I feel

You still using a pre workout?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea you and me both mate I feel
> 
> You still using a pre workout?


Yes mate and tbh i wouldnt train without one. By the time i train at half 6 im shattered so need a pick me up. Psycho is what im using. Best pre workout i have used by a long shot.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently on 50 mg clomid each day and 20 mg Nolva each day.

Done 2500iu hcg shot on fri night and also last night, probably gonna go down to 1500iu tomorrow night then taper down

Starting to feel normal ish now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate and tbh i wouldnt train without one. By the time i train at half 6 im shattered so need a pick me up. Psycho is what im using. Best pre workout i have used by a long shot.


But is it all stimy?

The charge from bbw is too much for me, much like dy pump


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> But is it all stimy?
> 
> The charge from bbw is too much for me, much like dy pump


Nope, no comedown or anything, its brilliant.

Did you do a cycle then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You will laugh mate

I did, prop but got scared for Hairloss so sacked it off

But the mistake I made was as tarting to take finasteride without test and adding in tbol

That all equalled zero libido

Silly silly mistake, gonna do a full pct now though

How much is the pyscho ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training today. Pull...

Deads - 60 kg x 10,70kg x 7,80kg x 4, WS/ 100kgx5 ,110kgx 5,x 5

T bar rows 20kg x 15, 40kgx 12, 60kgx 8, plus 1 partial, 20kg x13failed

Ez bar 25kg x 10, 30kg x 10, x 6 plus 3 partials, 10kg hammer curls x 7 failed

Hanging leg raise x14, 11, 11 (grip)

Nice little session. Managed 15 mins pwo cardio on x trainer followed by 15 mins on the bike, hr around 140/150

First time doing bb t bar rows and loved them, really could feel it in my back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Little more planning needed in future I think mate.

Not sure get it on eBay mate from Ssn.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Little more planning needed in future I think mate.

Not sure get it on eBay mate from Ssn.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do you mean planning? Bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aah you mean with cycle I get it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe these are responsible for getting me fat 



And



Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

30 mins cardio done this am on empty stomach. Took a couple of pro plus to get me through it

Gonna have to stay au natural until the mrs gets preggers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

A very cold start to the day here. The gym was freezing but warned up well and done a push session...

Db bench 10kg x10,20kg x7, 22.5kg x 4,30kg x 5, 32.5kg x 5, 35kg x 4

Dips bw x 8 reps, x 8,x 6 plus 3 partials

Skulls 30kg x 10, x 7, x 6

Decline crunch bw x 20, + 5kg x 15, x 15

Db skulls 7.5kg x9 failure

No cv today

Good workout, had to use DBs instead of the bar today as it was in use. Diet had been great for 3 solid days now, still fat however


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

30 mins cardio this morning

2 pro plus, 10mins running and 20mins bike

Job done.

Easy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fat must be melting off you. do you seriously need pro plus just to do half hour cardio though?!?!?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea hopefully it is, still a fat cvnt though

I probably don't need it but I done it anyway, keeps me going till the end


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seated hammy curls - 7 plates x 10, x 7, 8 plates x 4.

Lying hammy curls - 52.5 kg x 8( 2 partials) x 7( 1 partial), x 6(3partials)

Squat 60kg x 10,70kg x 7,80kg x 4. 100kgx 5, x3 , x 3

Calf raise 60kg x36, x 28, x 22

No crunches as abs still roasting

No cardio today also


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so no ghr?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so no ghr?


Well it tried to so them but couldn't seem to do it?

I did use the lat pull down like you suggested but still

Ill have to YouTube it again


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Feel awful at the minute, no strength, no libido, no energy

Still it's not gonna stop me from training.

Pull day this am...

Deads 60 kg x10, 70kg x 7, 80kg x 4,110kgx 5, x5 , x5

T bar rows 40kg x12, 50kg x12,60kgx8, 20kg x 20 ( failed)

Bench leg raise BW x 10

Hanging leg raise BW x 10, x13 , x 9

Need to sort out these leg raises, Jim will be pulling his hair out, and he's got less than me 

Deads and t bar rows went up quite well this week. Adding more reps at max weight to deads and adding some good weight from last week on the rows, although it was more of a tester week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight this morning was 181.2lbs.

Lost loads over the last 3 days

Waist measured in at 35.25 inches

Fat ty


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good on the training mate. Dieting and increasing lifts - well done.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea cheers bud

I just need to stick to this now and ride it out


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

30 mins cardio done

Feel a lot better today, diets been the best it's been for a long while, appetite still down though


----------

